# DoFollow Photo Forum



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you guys know of a good DoFollow Photo forum?  There are 2 that are always listed as dofollow, but actually aren't.  The Photo Forum only shows up as dofollow when you're logged in.  Open Source Photo looks like it should work, but none of the links ever get counted by the search engines, so there's something else going on there.

If you guys don't know of a do follow forum, have any of you guys ever considered creating one?  If so, let's talk.


----------



## Eco (Nov 12, 2010)

Links from forums are not really great even if they pass juice (follow).  In theory you could create 1-1000 free photo forums on those freebie sites with the ads but they will not do much for you in the long run.  I would put the time into creating 10-20 free photo blogs that link back to your site.  Then you need to get the blogs or forums links of their own so they will get page rank and they can pass that back to you.  

The forums over at digitalpoint might be a better start for understanding page rank, links, trying to beat Google......or you can listen to Matt Cutts the guy who sort of makes the rules......his youtube videos:  YouTube - matt cutts


----------

